# cruze 2.0 vcdi 16v 180000 km



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sharper90 said:


> hello... got a problem with my engine... its like an 80 year old tractor... maybe its me or maybe its should Sound like this... but its loud like you can hear the Pistons and the Valves.... i got a video how it sounds... But dont know if i can share that here... so if anyone hase FB.. or viber or line app... and Know how 2.0 diesel chevy engine should run.. Please contact me...
> thank you...


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## sharper90 (May 31, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!


thank you... But dont know how that is gona help me😂😂


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sharper90 said:


> thank you... But dont know how that is gona help me😂😂


You could start by posting the video.


----------

